# Iguanas



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Any one ever hunt them with sling shots we have them in south Florida but I have never hunted them.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Let's go get some, hear it tastes like chicken.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I want to so bad.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I want to so bad.


You know of any place?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Can you hunt them legally in Florida. I know that they are eaten in other countries, the last time I was in Florida (2008) they were all over the place.

You would probably need to hit them hard, I don't know if a 5/8" marble will work..... I'm guessing 1/2" steel at a minimum?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

August West said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to so bad.
> ...


No not that I know i can hunt iguana is a exotic no bag limit no licence a guy I work with showed me a picture of a place he was at and they were all over.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


If you decide to go and want some company let me know.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok I am looking into places that we can hunt them and will let you know if I find it.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I just got my plane ticket and I'm heading to Ghost house... You better have a extra bed because I'm not sleeping with you.... LOL, LOL, LOL.

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I've never hunted them, but I've eaten some in the Cayman islands; it eats like a cross between chicken & frog. I have a 23 year old pet iguana that I keep in a converted jeweler's showcase, too...

..as far as laws go, are there even rules against taking non-native species? I correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt it always open season on the boas & pythons that ravage everglade animals?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I've never hunted them, but I've eaten some in the Cayman islands; it eats like a cross between chicken & frog. I have a 23 year old pet iguana that I keep in a converted jeweler's showcase, too...
> ..as far as laws go, are there even rules against taking non-native species? I correct me if I'm wrong, but isnt it always open season on the boas & pythons that ravage everglade animals?


I think you are right! I would like to see someone get a boa with a sling shot..... Man alive that has to have some heavy duty tubes/flats on that sling to be sure !!!!!!

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think it'd take anything near what would be required to take a large snake to take an iguana. They're nowhere near as dense. This is a crappy pic, but his body is around 2' without the tale, & he weighs just shy of 13lbs. That same "volume" of snake would be much heavier..








I don't think it would be a challenge to dispatch them at all; on par with a rrabbit, maybe...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Boa and phyton s they one my list too.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

OK, I would have to put my big boy panties on for game that size for sure!

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

wll said:


> OK, I would have to put my big boy panties on for game that size for sure!
> wll


They're wiping out native deer & fox, & a lot of other stuff too...these are large Burmese & Reticulated pythons out there...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I would have to put my big boy panties on for game that size for sure!
> ...


Yes they are, they are killing everything in sight.. A machete and a shotgun are better tools than a slingshot for sure !

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Y'all are making me want to come to Florida for some sling hunting.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are some pictures from the everglades.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

How big is that gator that is being eaten by the snake?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JTslinger said:


> How big is that gator that is being eaten by the snake?


pretty f***n big ! i hope its a baby gator, if not, F**K THATS A BIG SNAKE !


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guessing about 5 to 6 feet.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Little gators have more yellow color on them.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Guessing about 5 to 6 feet.


Shotgun that sucker!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

wll said:


> Can you hunt them legally in Florida. I know that they are eaten in other countries, the last time I was in Florida (2008) they were all over the place.
> 
> You would probably need to hit them hard, I don't know if a 5/8" marble will work..... I'm guessing 1/2" steel at a minimum?
> 
> wll


There was a *big* debate about interpreting, or mis-interpreting the law in Britain about using rocks for hunting, in another thread that got shut down. Soooo, legal, illegal, or otherwise, sounds like a good idea. But, then again it might be a bad idea. Or maybe so. Or maybe not. Or----crap!, what was the question again?

He, he! :angrymod: :banned:

SSS


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I wanna go!!


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm going to be visiting Florida in the not so distant future, so this thread intrigued me. I decided to see if I could find anything pertaining to the law. They did not mention slingshots, but they did mention firearms to include air rifles/pellet guns. It seems you have to have a dead on shot, and it needs to be strong enough to kill quickly. Otherwise there are some hefty fines for cruelty towards animals. I wonder what kind of bandset and ammo would be the winning combination to take down an iguana???

Here is an excerpt of the article I was reading:

________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Exotic Animals Law:* Here is the Florida law regulating non-native species like iguanas, pythons, monkeys, parrots, Muscovy Ducks, swans, etc.

*372.265 Florida State Regulation of foreign animals:*


(1) It is unlawful to import for sale or use, or to release within this state, any species of the animal kingdom not indigenous to Florida without having obtained a permit to do so from the Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.

(2) The Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission is authorized to issue or deny such a permit upon the completion of studies of the species made by it to determine any detrimental effect the species might have on the ecology of the state.

(3) Persons in violation of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor of the first degree, punishable as provided in s.775.082 or s.775.083.

Note that s.775.082 provides a definite term of imprisonment of up to 1 year; and s.775.083 provides a fine of up to $1000.

*

Iguanas and other invasive pet species are protected by *anticruelty laws*. Here is the Florida State Regulation that defines animal abuse as a felony.

*Florida Statutes s.828.12* provides:

A person who intentionally commits an act to any animal which results in the cruel death, or excessive or repeated infliction of unnecessary pain or suffering, or causes the same to be done, punishable as provided in s.775.082 or by a fine of not more than $10,000.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

You can find the rest of the article here: http://www.iguanainvasion.com/laws.html#lawsheader

There are a lot of links at the bottom of the page for more information on laws pertaining to these types of exotic animals.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

BANG! Annnnnd, they're off!


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

You guys kill me. LOL


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hey August-

:huh: i wonder if iguanas scream ? :blink:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Imperial said:


> hey August-
> 
> :huh: i wonder if iguanas scream ? :blink:


Only if you shoot them in a cruel manner and forget to ask the local constable for permission first. :rofl:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Laws are Luke the bible depends on who is interpreting it what the meaning is.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

August West said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > hey August-
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hunting iguanas and pythons sounds fun to me! Id use a whamo sportsman for the iguanas. isint there another invasive lizzard there thats name starts with a T and grows a couple feet long?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Iguana are very tough. I shot one just above the eye with a .20 Sheridan at about 5 yards and it ran away.. On another occasion, I shot one out of a tree with a .22 rifle. It hit the ground running and ran into a stream.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> Iguana are very tough. I shot one just above the eye with a .20 Sheridan at about 5 yards and it ran away.. On another occasion, I shot one out of a tree with a .22 rifle. It hit the ground running and ran into a stream.


Wow...there must be a real difference between wilds & captives; mine seems like he'd drop with not a lot of effort at all...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Wow...there must be a real difference between wilds & captives; mine seems like he'd drop with not a lot of effort at all...


Hey! There's a way to find out. LOL!

My boys did kill a small one with slingshots when they were kids, but the ones I shot were big, about 6 feet from nose to tip of tail.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Rabbits, and Lizards, and Snakes, OH MY!

Those frickin' snakes in the Everglades are out of control! And spreading to other parts. I read something about people getting them as "pets", and then the things getting too big to "pet". Then they are releasing them, (throwing away) to the wild, and the wild seems to be agreeable to them. They are eating peoples dogs, and any other critter they can get in their mouth. As witnessed by the one eating the alligator. Don't know how big the gator is, but he was apparently smaller than the snake. LOL. But probably not much smaller! Anyway, they seem to be a real menace.

SSS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SlingshotBill said:


> Hunting iguanas and pythons sounds fun to me! Id use a whamo sportsman for the iguanas. isint there another invasive lizzard there thats name starts with a T and grows a couple feet long?


TentacleToast :neener:


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have personally not hunted iguanas with a slingshot. But I've seen a video on YouTube that somewhere in Central American or South America a guy was using a wrist rocket slingshot and rocks for ammo and he killed some to eat. I think he was a chef of some cooking show. I need to find the video to show you guys!

-Slingshot shooter


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

SlingshotBill said:


> Hunting iguanas and pythons sounds fun to me! Id use a whamo sportsman for the iguanas. isint there another invasive lizzard there thats name starts with a T and grows a couple feet long?


...I know Tokay geckos have become a problem, but they don't grow in the feet.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

There supost to be Nile monitor's here also.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Yeah Tegu is what i think they call them


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Tentacle Toast said:


> ...I know Tokay geckos have become a problem, but they don't grow in the feet.


  in what place of the body do they grow then?


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wish they could eradicate the invasive snakes in the Everglades. It's sad in how short of a period of time they have gained such in population. Seems like the powers that be would encourage hunting of them.


----------

